# SDX10 tips for slam?



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi guys. I already have the TRIO12 with 2 PRs in a big 24" box. It can dig pretty deep (20 Hz: 120 dB @ 1 meter). However, I want to feel more impact for 'gunshot type action acenes'. I am looking for a bit more "in-your-chest-slam" which I assume is more mid-bass? I have a hole in my bass response around 70 Hz. I ordered a SDX10 with 2 Passive radiators kit from CSS [LINK]. If all goes well, I will add a 2nd with the idea of having them near the LP for movies.

1 - What do you think of this idea?

2 - What tips/tweaks do you have for this sub for what I am after? Maybe lighten the mass on the PRs?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf (Dec 14, 2009)

"Slam" is usually content north of 70Hz. Not sure I'd recommend the SDX10 for that, honestly, so much as I would something with more sensitivity tuned high. Perhaps built around a pro audio driver.

Unless you want to give my dual SDX10 tapped horn a try, that is. That would do it.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

that design is far too wide for my room. I was looking at the TRIO12 TL for a future build, when I have lots more time (ie, not summer!), or some other tapped horn design with measurements that would fit my application. I am not sure, but it seems hard to find a list 'designs' that I can read through. I am definitely not going to try and re-invent the wheel and design one myself.


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Your thinking is sound, imo. Your lack of 'slam' is probably due to the placement of your Trio12. You can tune your new sub higher, to get a bit more output higher up. Then play with placement so you get what you seek at your lp. I say proceed as you've planned.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thoughts on tuning the SDX10 higher? I assume less weights on the PRs. What about not even using PRs and going sealed?


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Vented will give you more than sealed. But if you're going for more output up higher, you can prolly go for an undersized sealed box too. What size box would you ideally like to have, so we can sim them and compare output?


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, i went OVER sized with the trio12 (24" X 3) so anything SMALLER is not going to be problem  I am not trying to limit myself size-wise because i realize my limitations (long room, hallway connected, etc), so if it is 'reasonable' I am willing to try it out. So what I am trying to say is, I will entertain anything that fits my needs, as long as it isn't too absurd for my living space


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you already have the SDX10? I ran some sims, and I see now why OKWolf recommended against it. It really is designed to go low, and doesn't have tremendous output higher up. So you may not end up with the slam you seek. Shrinking the box size doesn't gain anything, in either sealed for vented, when looking at the 70Hz plus area.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Funny it just arrived today. regardless of whether or not I get the gains I really want, they are fun to build and I am sure it isn't going to HURT my setup at all  Do you have any experience with the PR weights? I think I am on the right track by saying I will use less of them. I am wondering if someone can run a sim with different weights?


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

If you have Excel, this spreadsheet is really slick for modeling box design. You can play with the added mass and see instant changes in response.

http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/WBCD.html


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

where do I learn what all those parameters even mean? I was hoping not to get into that (limited time) and just use other designs.


----------

